# Tommy III internal SPDT



## thedwest (May 7, 2020)

The build docs call for a SPDT Mini Slide for the internal clipping switch. Can I substitute that for a short shaft On-On SPDT, assuming there is enough clearance to close the enclosure? Or, alternatively, could i install a long shaft On-On switch on the underside of the board and use it as an external switch? I have everything i need except for the slide switch and am trying to avoid making another components order.


----------



## Robert (May 7, 2020)

I think the pin spacing will be a problem trying to use a normal toggle switch.


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 7, 2020)

I’d just run wires to a side mounted toggle (one of those short shaft sub-minis) in this case. Or I’d find which setting I’m most likely to actually use and jumper it.


----------



## thedwest (May 7, 2020)

Robert said:


> I think the pin spacing will be a problem trying to use a normal toggle switch.


Thanks, I didn’t think about the pin spacing.


----------



## thedwest (May 7, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> I’d just run wires to a side mounted toggle (one of those short shaft sub-minis) in this case. Or I’d find which setting I’m most likely to actually use and jumper it.


Good idea! I may just go with the off board wiring. Thanks


----------



## welldamn (May 17, 2020)

thedwest said:


> Good idea! I may just go with the off board wiring. Thanks


any chance you have an update on how you wired this? cant find a suitable mini slide switch anywhere.


----------



## Robert (May 17, 2020)

welldamn said:


> any chance you have an update on how you wired this? cant find a suitable mini slide switch anywhere.





			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Apem/NK236H?qs=sGAEpiMZZMtHXLepoqNyVRj4%252BTn2O%252BdvHUGYiSg7Mmc%3D


----------



## welldamn (May 17, 2020)

Robert said:


> https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Apem/NK236H?qs=sGAEpiMZZMtHXLepoqNyVRj4%252BTn2O%252BdvHUGYiSg7Mmc%3D


thank you so much! ordered!


----------



## thedwest (May 18, 2020)

welldamn said:


> any chance you have an update on how you wired this? cant find a suitable mini slide switch anywhere.


Sorry, I haven’t put it together yet. Hoping to get to it this week.


----------

